# Need some binding advice



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Just bought 8.5 Dc judge's (if anyone has any comments I'd love to hear them), and I am a 70%-80% freeride. I was looking at the rome Targa. IS this a good idea? I'm a good boarder can do almost anything on the mountain

thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

there's a post about the targa's on the 1st page . look at it


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

It is a graet binding for everyone because of the massive amount of adjustability. and unlike burton bindings, it is managable to change it up without too much experiance. but for you it would be nice because of the adjustable flex in the ankle strap. another idea would be looking into ride bindings. they are similar to rome, but tend to be more responcive. hope this helps.


----------

